# ..



## Tom Reddick (Oct 31, 2017)

..


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2017)

In my experience, that's just what fast growth is like. The new leaf begins to emerge when the previous leaf is half-grown.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 31, 2017)

looks normal, the somewhat stunted leaf is growing under different conditions than what it started with, so it tends to grow smaller because it is also adapting and that takes some energy and resources that makes the plant less efficient in size of growth ..the newest leaf will be coming into the new conditions already adapted and should grow bigger. Sometimes, though it takes a couple leaves to get back to the size of the biggest leaf you have on the plant


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2017)

They are growing great but you are giving.them too much light. bella leaves should be much darker.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2017)

you sure can grow flasklings!


----------



## gego (Oct 31, 2017)

I thought 12 inches is too close too.

If you have not fertilized yet but there are some residue on the leaves, are you using tap water?

I find this species a very good grower more so on the new line breeding.

Never the less, good growing and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Oct 31, 2017)

..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm with Justin. 
They look great and the only thing that looks odd is how pale they are. 

If you can, reduce the intensity of the light. 
I don't see any effect of shortening the light hours.
Even if you were to give say, one hour of light, when too strong, the plant would burn or suffer otherwise. 

Some of my Paphs began to look bleached when they were moved to artificial light as early as just one week! 
When I moved those back to natural light or reduced the number of light bulbs, they gradually but rather instantly began to return to the "normal" level of green.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2017)

Are you sure those are bellatulum?


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2017)

Reducing the duration of light will help.

Eric does make a good point...they do look a little strange for bella which normally has rounded leaves. But flasklings can often look different. Maybe send Sam a pic he would know. Since bella can bloom 3 years from flask you won't have too long to wait.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2017)

Show us the back side of the leaves please.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Nov 2, 2017)

..


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2017)

stretch some cheese cloth (etc) between the lights and the plants


----------



## DIN (Nov 3, 2017)

Everything looks fine and great but Im curious about the leaves pattern maybe to early to comment.


----------



## DIN (Nov 3, 2017)

My bellatulum 4 months post deflasked.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes that is what bella should look like. Agree could be too early to tell.


----------



## StreetVariety (Nov 4, 2017)

this looks like some vinicolor more than bellatum


----------



## Tom Reddick (Nov 4, 2017)

..


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2017)

DIN's look more like what I would expect for straight bellatulum. I remember the cells on the top being like a clear thick surface with the green color below. I wish there was a Paph geneticist you could send a sample to. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 5, 2017)

DIN said:


> My bellatulum 4 months post deflasked.



Must be from Thailand? 
Their seedlings seem very big. 
That's how it should be! 
Much easier to grow on that way.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 5, 2017)

NYEric said:


> DIN's look more like what I would expect for straight bellatulum. I remember the cells on the top being like a clear thick surface with the green color below. I wish there was a Paph geneticist you could send a sample to. Good luck, keep us posted.



When they are very young, it's often not that obvious. 
DIN's seedlings are much older plants.

What I find off the most is the leaf shape. 
It is possible they are mislabeled, but only time will tell.
Just a few months should suffice.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2017)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry if my deleting the thread came across as an over-reaction, but it is very annoying to have the identity of several crosses from a major respected breeder questioned, and even after explaining that is not the case to be talked over and have the debate continue like I was not even in the room.

All the more upsetting because one of the more recent posts came from someone who knows very well why he is ill-advised to take this path with me (no need for head scratching- if you do not immediately understand, it wasn't you).

Back to usual programming for me- Coryopedilum Chronicles 6 month update to come right after the Thanksgiving Holiday, and there is much to report, mostly good but a little bad too (randsii- surprise, surprise- but there is some new hope there, or at least I hope so). Such is life with so many different species growing in one small area.

Best and thank you to all for thoughts on the lighting. I like the cheesecloth idea (especially because I cook a lot, so I have tons of it on hand!) and that is going to be the first thing I try.


----------

